# Viper HD 20-60X80 Spotting Scope



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Brand new in the box. Never taken out. Willing to do a trade on the right gun or possibly a 14' aluminum fishing boat. Or a trade and cash type of deal. Possibly a 73-79 Ford truck. $800.00 obo.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Sold


----------

